# cam to choose?



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

i see people getting cams custom grinded for their car, i plan on doing heads down the road. but If I wanted a Daily Driver(not worried about gas mileage only reliability and decent drive-abilty) what cam should i get specifically for my wants? everyone says a mild cam but from where? I like ligenfelter but i only see packages of parts not just a cam.This is on 2006 6spd GTO

I know there are other posts on this but no one talks about why they get custom cams on the posts I've found.
I love the way lobe-y cams sound so noise wont be a problem with a cam.
thanks for any advice guys


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

im new at this. but the packages are the best bet. you need the supporting mods when you cam. you dont wanna just buy a cam and install it. if you're gonna be opening it up might as well do it all and right. 

with that said. im in limbo between a torquer v2 from tx speed and the vx cam from snl performance.

im also looking for a dd cam. i want the best daily drive feel with the highest output, i think thats why people go custom so they can get the sound and power they want.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Texas Speed Magic Stick 3, doneski.

And a note on custom cams, you are going to go through a TON of money dynotesting various grinds unless you find examples of custom stuff that is tried and true. But generally custom stuff that works great is turned in to an off the shelf cam or the numbers are kept secret. Stick with stuff off the shelf, your life will be much easier.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

IMHO, to maximize your long term goals don't buy a shelf cam, do yourself a favor and talk to Ed Curtis at Flow Tech...

Flowtech Induction - Custom Camshafts, Cylinder Heads, Induction Systems, Valvtrain


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree

OR call Comp Cams' Camquest hotline and talk to one of their techs, warning though, you'll probably be on hold for 20 minutes before you talk to one. They are BUSY. You can also call Texas-Speed. They can set you up with a custom grind for $375 and have Comp Cams do all their work so you know you're getting quality.


----------



## LS2 6SP (Oct 24, 2007)

Andrew at Complete Street will set you up, install it if you want and tune it. He is located in PA though, just saw where you are located.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

after i get the cam would i have to get a new grind after every mod i do after it? I want to put after markets heads eventually but first off i was just gonna get intake, cam, full exhaust and tune.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

do the intake headers and exhaust first. then get the tune with the cam.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree

The size of the cam you get is limited by the amount of air your HEADS will flow. One of the first questions a tech will ask you when picking a cam is if you have aftermarket heads or at least ported stockers. Making the engine inhale and exhale more easily should be your first priority if you don't want to have to buy more then 1 cam down the road. CAI's are cheap, most people do those first, followed by a catback and headers. Headers being the most important on the exhaling side, you won't be getting anywhere near your cam's full potential without them.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

so instead of asking what cam i should get should i be asking what heads and intake manifold to get?


----------



## Meat1986 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok so im a little new to the gto but i have been a wrench for years. And i would really stick to long term plans. I have plans for some kind of forced induction on my LS1 later, and i would hate to waste money on buying the same parts twice just because i changed something.... Get all the mods you want and install at the same time so every part works with the next one and you only have to do it once.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree Took me a year saving up, buying all the parts one at a time, as I could afford them, then took another 6 months saving up for the install and dyno tune. End results was tits&ass, worth the wait.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

As you can tell there is no one set answer. It is all about your goals and plans. Set up power goals in mind, search around different peoples set up, talk with the vendors that have been listed, and go from there. 

If you cant decide and have picked out multiple cams you would like shop around. There is usually a sale on specific cams from specific vendors. For example SNL just had a complete cam kit on sale for $775 that I think expired last month. 

Good luck your decision


----------

